# kac-kac



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, itt olvasgattam a nevetéssel kapcsolatos hangutánzó szavakról, és rábukkantam a magyar kac-kac kifejezésre. Sosem hallottam. Elterjedt? Ismeritek?


----------



## arlett

Eléggé elterjedt. A jelentése kb. annyi, mint a "haha" szónak, de leginkább gúnyos felhanggal használjuk, tehát úgy értelmezendő, hogy "jaj, de vicces vagy"
Példa:

- Na, meglett a jogsid? Hányadik próbálkozás ez, a negyedik?
-_ Kac-kac_. Te meg háromszor buktál meg a nyelvvizsgán.


----------



## francisgranada

Én eddig nem ismertem a _kac-kac_ kifejezést, de azt hiszem, hogy adott esetben spontán megérteném a kissé gúnyos "hangulatát" (nem jut eszembe jobb kifejezés). Etimolólgiailag nyilván összefügg a hangutánzó eredetű _kacagni _igével.


----------



## Zsanna

Egyetértek arlettel, de azt még hozzátenném, hogy a kategórája valahol a (nem trágár, sőt inkább játékos) szleng és a diáknyelv között van, szerintem kb. 36 éve biztosan létezik (az egyetemen hallottam először). A használata valószínűleg még egy kicsit bővebb, de a legfontosabb megvan fenn.

Francis, igen, valószínűleg a kacagni ige rövidített formája. Találtam egy mondókát (1979-ben írták le), amiben szerepel is. Még az is lehet, hogy innen ered eredetileg. Egy cirógató mondóka, aminek a címe is ez: Ciróka-maróka
Hol voltál? Malomkába./ Mit hoztál? Kalácskát! /Hová tetted? A póckára. /Ki ette meg? Pap macskája. / Kac-kac-kac-kac…
(El tudom képzelni, hogy a "kac-kac..."-os résznél valami csiklandozás-féle is történik.)
De ez a mondóka (szerintem) most már nem ismert, tehát elsőre senki nem gondolna már rá a _kac-kac_ kifejezést hallva.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> ... valószínűleg a kacagni ige rövidített formája. .... (El tudom képzelni, hogy a "kac-kac..."-os résznél valami csiklandozás-féle is történik.) ...


Egyetértek. Van még _kacarászni _igénk is, ez talán még jobban kapcsolódik a csiklandozáshoz és meg van a gunyoros "íze" is ...


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> ...Etimolólgiailag nyilván összefügg a hangutánzó eredetű _kacagni _igével.



Van valamilyen bizonyíték?


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> Van valamilyen bizonyíték?


A Zaicz féle etim. szótár szerint:

*kacag* [1528] Hangutánzó eredetű. Eredetileg a kuncogó, vihorászó nevetés hangját jeleníthette meg ... A szóvégi _-g_ gyakorító igeképző. A _kacaj _[1613] _-j_ névszóképzővel, a _kacarász _[1816] pedig -_rász _gyakorító igeképzővel alakult a _kacag _igéből.

Ennek alapján feltétezem, hogy a _kac-kac_  összefügg  a _kacagni _igével, tekintve, hogy mindkettő a nevetéssel kapcsolatos.  Nem tudom, hogy maga a _kac _hangutánzó szó  használatos volt-e a múlban is. Ha nem, akkor inkább újabbkori alkotás ("visszakövetkeztetés") lehet a már meglévő _kacagni _igéből a _röf->röfögni, hu->huhogni, puff->puffogni_, stb ... párok mintájára.

Közvetlen bizonyítékom nincs, amit írtam az a saját véleményem.  (_Eo ipso, _lehet téves is ).


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> Van valamilyen bizonyíték?


Csak a józan paraszti ész. Nyilvánvalóan abból rövidült. 
*Kac-ag -> kac *2 = kac-kac*, mert a _hahaha, hehehe, hihihi_ is ismételt rövid szótagokból áll.
Arra utal a használata is. A _*kac-kac*_-ot akkor használjuk, ha a dolgot nem igazán tartjuk nevezetesnek. Szerintem azt fejezi ki, hogy meg kell erőltetnem magamat, hogy nevessek rajta.


----------

